
Ars Technica Interview with an Ultima Online Addict (1999) - et2o
https://web.archive.org/web/20000414130308/http://www.arstechnica.com:80/etc/1q99/uo-interview-1.html
======
rpiguy
Why did you link to archive.org when the original article is still live on Ars
Technica.

~~~
et2o
Best appreciated with vintage website aesthetic.

